# Is this area big enough?



## funonahonda (May 2, 2010)

Hello we are new to pygmy goats and this forum, we are getting two baby pygmy goats and we are wondering if this area is big enough? The barn we have is actually a shed and we have a area inside it that is 6x10 which is going to be there home and the run outside is 10x14 , just wonder if this will be enough space for two pygmy goats, Thanks :whatgoat:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you have a pasture area or somewhere to let them out to graze, stretch their legs and play a couple times a week? I don't think that is big enough to spend a lifetime... but should work fine for temporary confinement when you aren't out with them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree - they need more room to run around in. The housing space sounds adequate


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## funonahonda (May 2, 2010)

This is a old chicken coop and chicken run that we had and we were going to put the goats in there, but we are getting chickens again so we are going to have to build something for the goats, and put them in another part of the yard with there own yard and house. Where can I find picture of other peoples goat houses so we can get a idea on building one?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree. I know there are some good posts in the houseing and building area of the form. Hope that helps. Here is a link that might help.

http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp ... r-tarp.asp


----------

